# Why is my rat putting his toys in the food bowl?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Why is my rat putting his toys in the food bowl?


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

This is one of the reasons I love rats. ;-) Clearly to your rattie, he has very good reasons for doing so, even if us lowly humans don't understand! 

Mine like to cover their food with aspen. It's clearly deliberate too... Not just getting kicked up into the bowl. While I can't answer your question, it's not going to hurt anything. He will have no problem finding it. There are many who scatter feed, so they can foster their foraging instincts. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's sort of like an offshoot of nesting. In your case, "this is my bowl of my favorite things".

Rayne, I would suspect yours is closer to the drive in rats that make them despise full bowls. They are probably hiding it to keep it safe -- which is better than hoarding, isn't it?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ooh I know this one!!!! Because rats are silly  my rats used to cover theirs with fleece scraps


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine started putting toys in theirs when it's empty. It's their way of telling me ummm mom we need more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

"this is my bowl of my favorite things" Awwww


----------

